# Help w/Magazine Carrier



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Mike or Old Padawan,

I'm getting ready to order the Galco Concealabe Belt Holster for my Sig P232, along with a new belt and magazine carrier, and need some help. I like the Concealable Magazine Carrier, however, an option for my caliber is not listed (.380). I was just going to go with the 9mm staggered metal magazine option as I felt that was the closest and probably most compatible. What do you think? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The .380 mag will probably be _very_ loose, and you will risk losing it. I'd select something else, even if it means going to another holster company.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I appreciate the honest answer.


----------

